# Carp on the Fly



## Buckeye95 (Oct 13, 2020)

Does anybody fly fish for carp around here. I just moved to Crestview from Wyoming and I haven’t heard anybody talk about carp fishing at all.


----------



## dbaltz (Oct 22, 2018)

I fished for carp a bit in California and Louisiana years ago. They’re a hoot to catch. I used crouton flies or lead headed flies that I use for bluegill. Don’t know where to find them in panhandle.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I enjoy carp fishing, but haven't tried the fly yet. A friend has done it, and uses a fly called "Ugly Bug" or something like that, and he sight-fishes for them. I'm in the Montgomery area, so I can't recommend a good spot to try near Crestview.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Don't think we have the species of carp you are talking about here in our lakes and rivers.


----------



## dbaltz (Oct 22, 2018)

Common carp have a limited distribution in Florida

Apparently only two rivers: the Apalachicola and Ochlockonee rivers.









Common Carp


Common Carp




myfwc.com


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Set your sights on mullet. Should be the same challenge to get em to bite.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

kanaka said:


> Set your sights on mullet. Should be the same challenge to get em to bite.


Instead fishing for Carp this time of year around here, you might want to go Snipe hunting in Blackwater Forest.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

This is how to get carp:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

was that talapia?
i talking bout the fish, fools. lol.
jack


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

jack2 said:


> was that talapia?
> i talking bout the fish, fools. lol.
> jack


Carp - talapia: both are shit eating garbage


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

grouper1963 said:


> This is how to get carp:


But I don't want to have to wear a bikini to bowfish.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kingfish501 said:


> But I don't want to have to wear a bikini to bowfish.


i threw up my coffee on my keyboard. hahahaha
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just imagine my avatar in a bikini. lawd, lawd. lol.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> just imagine my avatar in a bikini. lawd, lawd. lol.
> jack


Just for you, jack.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, my eyes, my eyes.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> oh, my eyes, my eyes.
> jack





jack2 said:


> oh, my eyes, my eyes.
> jack


I thought that would get you excited...lol.


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

Buckeye95 said:


> Does anybody fly fish for carp around here. I just moved to Crestview from Wyoming and I haven’t heard anybody talk about carp fishing at all.


Jim Woodruff Dam. At the spillway.


----------

